# Irregular periods common postpartum?



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

I had my first PP period, I've always regulated quickly, but now I haven't gotten another one, day 36..that's not normal for me at all. I regulated to 28 days on the dot last time. No signs of AF and negative pregnancy tests. So, is this more common than I think? My baby is 1 btw and I still nurse around the clock and co-sleep, if that makes any difference...


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, my first few pp periods were pretty wonky. I didn't get my first one until ds was 17 months, and he was still nursing several times a day. I was never super regular before, but they were usually within the 30-32 day range, unlike the pp ones that were 40-50 days apart sometimes. I think it's fairly normal to be irregular if your body is still struggling to make enough hormones to ovulate, the nursing and cosleeping can make that difficult.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think that's really common. With DD, I got my period back when she was around a year and it totally skipped around for awhile--- 21-42 days over the next year. After DS I didn't get it back for longer (he was 25 months) but it was immediately more stable.


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

thank you, I've been reading up on it and I guess it is common. Day 39 and still nothing...not complaining though!


----------

